# Not a first attack to trigger exodus



## Disir (Jul 4, 2018)

Jalalabad attack is not the only incident that has triggered migration of minority communities from Afghanistan, putting a question mark over their security in war-torn nation. In 2016, various Sikh and HIndu families living in Afghanistan had migrated to India following the killing of a ..

Read more at:
Not a first attack to trigger exodus - Times of India

And it was protested:

Afghan diplomats join Sikhs protesting against Jalalabad attack 


Rightly so.


----------

